# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hướng dẫn sử dụng máy khoan bàn Z4120G

## ngochieu5522

Video clip hướng dẫn và giới thiệu sử dụng máy khoan bàn công nghệ mới của thương hiệu WDDM model Z4120G, loại máy này có 2 tính năng là khoan và ta rô, trong đó chủ yếu là khoan. Công suất khoan tối đa 20mm và ta rô tối đa M16, động cơ công suất 1100W sử dụng điện áp 3 pha 380V, trục chính là lỗ côn MT2 hành trình lên xuống được 135mm, có thể dễ dàng lắp đặt mũi khoan đuôi côn hoặc các loại đầu cặp dao đuôi côn MT2 (Côn số 2). 


Z4120G có 5 cấp tốc độ truyền động bằng Puly, bàn làm việc hình vuông, cũng có thể tận dụng chân đế để làm bàn làm việc vì cả 2 đều có sẵn các rãnh chữ T để gá cặp phôi. 
- Khả năng khoan lớn nhất: Ø20 mm
- Khả năng taro lớn nhất: M16
- Đường kính trụ: 85mm
- Hành trình trục chính: 135mm
- Khoảng cách từ trục chính đến trụ: 260mm
- Khoảng cách từ trục chính đến bàn: 366mm
- Khoảng cách từ trục chính đến chân đế: 678mm
- Kiểu côn trục chính: MT2
- Tốc độ (5 cấp): 290-2150rpm
- Kích thước bàn: 300x320mm
- Kích thước đế: 367x566mm
- Chiều cao máy: 1245mm
- Công suất động cơ: 1100W
- Trọng lượng: 183kg
- Kích thước: 990x594x1400mm

----------

